# I love the NFL Mobile app on my EVO!



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Admittedly, I've got the Slingbox app for my Android-based HTC EVO (Sprint), but the quality isn't that great. Furthermore, the video is always shown in a cropped format on my EVO's screen, even when the phone is oriented in landscape mode. I also don't want to pay extra for the NFL Sunday Ticket To Go option. So, I got a hold of the NFL Mobile app that Verizon's been advertising in order to watch live games when I'm not home, and let me say that it's awesome. Live broadcasts of all games in action, highlights, recaps, news, and more. It's a cool app that looks great on my HTC EVO.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry Vader - I know some folks are into having all sorts of video on their smartphones...but the experience of watching live or even recorded video on a rinky-dinky phone screen is not whatsoever appealing to some of us.

It's one thing to watch video on a 14" or larger laptop, another on a 3"-4" screen. Paying extra on top of it for something of that nature adds insult to injury IMHO.

If you seek it, I wish you the best of luck getting it at no cost.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

First of all, I agree that the best way to watch TV—any TV, if you ask me—is on a large HDTV. This is what I do 90% of the time. However, there are some times when I'm away from my TV and can't watch it. During these times I like to be able to watch an NFL game on SOMEthing that has decent quality. This is where the NFL Mobile app comes in, and since I didn't pay a dime for it, it's even better. I don't know why you alluded to a cost where there is none.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> First of all, I agree that the best way to watch TV-any TV, if you ask me-is on a large HDTV. This is what I do 90% of the time. However, there are some times when I'm away from my TV and can't watch it. During these times I like to be able to watch an NFL game on something that has decent quality. This is where the NFL Mobile app comes in, and since I didn't pay a dime for it, it's even better. *I don't know why you alluded to a cost where there is none*.


NFL Sunday Ticket has a cost... 

I understand the Verizon offering won't - at least not for now...

No doubt there's a market for the mobile app. Just not sure its a significant one, especially once folks get to see just how tiny those football player (ants) are on that tiny screen...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I know the NFL ST has a cost; I pay it each season so I can watch my STEELERS. As far as the NFL Mobile cost, there is none because I'm not a Verizon customer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> I know the NFL ST has been cost; I pay it each season so I can watch my STEELERS. *As far as the NFL Mobile cost, there is none because I'm not a Verizon customer*.


Very cool. Glad to hear you're at least enjoying it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I would have it no other way. You don't think I'd PAY for that admittedly cool app, do you?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> I would have it no other way. You don't think I'd PAY for that admittedly cool app, do you?


:lol: Nope.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Indeed. Powerful the Dark Side is. Free the app was.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> Indeed. Powerful the Dark Side is. Free the app was.


Tell Yoda I said hello.


----------

